# Christmas lists



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I have lists of railroad sale items available to anyone who wants one or more in N,HO,Lionel,On3O, and G scales. Email me at [email protected] and let me know what scales you want. Some good buys here guys. Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

norgale said:


> I have lists of railroad sale items available to anyone who wants one or more in N,HO,Lionel,On3O, and G scales. Email me at [email protected] and let me know what scales you want. Some good buys here guys. Pete


Are you selling something Pete, or do you just have lists?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes I am ED. I didn't want to post all the lists of items for sale because I thought that would be wrong for here. I wanted to let you all know that I have lists of items for those scales that you can order if there's anything that you want. If you send your email I can send you the list of the scale you want for you to look over, hopefully without crossing any lines on the forum. I am a licensed hobby supply dealer and when I find stuff I think is a good deal I like to pass it on to people in this hobby. More people here than any place else for trains and it's my hobby too. So I'm letting you know that I have some good buys on engines and rolling stock that you might be interested in but keeping the actual transactions off the forum. 
If there is a better way to do this let me know. I chose this topic because more of us read this than any other topic so more people get the word so to speak. Pete


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

we have a section exactly for that.
make a "my items for sale" thread and post your list


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

It's about twenty pages or so, is that ok? 
I see for sale or trade. Is that where you mean? Pete


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

yes, sale *or *trade. 

20 pages? geez, are you selling off someone's store?!
i wonder if there is stuff for me in there...


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Woohoo.. cant wait to see the list!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm waiting...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bring it on Pete!
If nothing else we can drool over the list!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

As I've said before I do have a license to sell mailorder and I'm connected to a few distributors for buying product. The company where I buy my train stuff is a large company who has an ongoing inventory clearance sale to dispose of extra inventory and items that havn't sold so well. Some items are very high priced with huge markups from the manufacturers that are nice but too expensive for this general market so they end up on the list to move them out. 
For instance I have a couple different road names of Bachman GP30's WITH dcc for $37.50 each. There is also a Bachman G scale Shay that retails for $1200 that I have for $412.
What I want to do is put out a list every month or two showing what's up for sale but with so many pages and not being able to edit them I would be posting 20 plus pages each time and that would take up a lot of space on this forum. It's not really fair to the site owners for me to use it this way so I figured on compiling an email list of those who are interested and dispensing the info that way. However I will post a few pages on the "member sell or trade" topic to give you an idea of whats available. Pete


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Norgale why not just do something like this?

Title: Norgales Amazing Deals!

When you say 20 pages of list what do you mean? You know a post can be as long as you want right? Without pictures it takes almsot no space at all on this forum. Just do one post a month with the complete "20 page" list which would have all the details including price. That way all would see it and it would not harm the forum one bit.

I have my DCC isntalls page and I have several pages of text plus high definition pictures as well and it loads without issue and the mods/admins have not gotten on me for it, yet that is. :laugh:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I would like to post all the pages as they are much easier to read than when they are emailed. I just don't want to abuse the privelege of being on this forum. Whether I sell anything or not I like it here and I've learned a lot about trains since I connected with this bunch of hulligans. Besides it's fun too. 
There are five pages posted under Members Sell and Trade, one for each scale group. pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

norgale said:


> I would like to post all the pages as they are much easier to read than when they are emailed. I just don't want to abuse the privelege of being on this forum. Whether I sell anything or not I like it here and I've learned a lot about trains since I connected with this bunch of hulligans. Besides it's fun too.
> There are five pages posted under Members Sell and Trade, one for each scale group. pete


Thanks for clarifying that Pete. 

I thought you were going to play Santa Claus and were making up a Christmas list of who is naughty or nice.

I saw no one said anything, so I figured I would give the post a BUMP.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Pete you have mail!!

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad you asked about that ED. This is an all new thing for me so I'm going to make mistakes along the way I'm sure. I want to get the best exposure that I can but I don't want to be stepping on any toes here on the forum. I have a lot to learn I'm learning. Ha!
The Christmas list thing is easy,everybody here is bad.  Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

So if we are all bad that means we are going to get a lump of coal in our stocking... To railroad modelers this is not a bad thing!!

Massey


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

I have got the list and it is pretty sweet... 
Pete on those bachmann DCC... I didnt see those on the list.. dont happen to have any B&O or western maryland do ya?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

norgale said:


> As I've said before I do have a license to sell mailorder and I'm connected to a few distributors for buying product. The company where I buy my train stuff is a large company who has an ongoing inventory clearance sale to dispose of extra inventory and items that havn't sold so well. Some items are very high priced with huge markups from the manufacturers that are nice but too expensive for this general market so they end up on the list to move them out.
> For instance I have a couple different road names of Bachman GP30's WITH dcc for $37.50 each. There is also a Bachman G scale Shay that retails for $1200 that I have for $412.
> What I want to do is put out a list every month or two showing what's up for sale but with so many pages and not being able to edit them I would be posting 20 plus pages each time and that would take up a lot of space on this forum. It's not really fair to the site owners for me to use it this way so I figured on compiling an email list of those who are interested and dispensing the info that way. However I will post a few pages on the "member sell or trade" topic to give you an idea of whats available. Pete


Pete,

It seems to me, that with the inventory of items for sale that you expect to have, I'd suggest that you set up a webstore with advertised / sale-priced items there, and then simply offer a link here on our forum to your site.

With all due respect, our forum here cannot be your primary store front. Our For Sale section is really intended for one-off item member-to-member trading, etc. I'm sure you understand this already, but please consider setting up your own web-based storefront.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Pete,
> 
> It seems to me, that with the inventory of items for sale that you expect to have, I'd suggest that you set up a webstore with advertised / sale-priced items there, and then simply offer a link here on our forum to your site.
> 
> ...


TJ,

He is a brick and mortar store. He is buying from the middle man which is where these deals are coming from. Because they are so far below MAP price and what is common I doubt he can put it on his webstore like that. I agree that a webstore would be a good option but I don't think he can legally have them listed at those prices on the website and we can only get the deals because we are contacting him for it. This is how it works on a dj forum I use. The guy cna not directly post the really low below normal prices on his website because it is illegal but can get away with it if you email or message him. Then you can get the really nice low price clearnace or below MAP price from him just like here. 

It also is not his main storefront really. These are just clearance items that he can offer us and does not make up a large portion of his sales i would imagine. That is just my thoughts. May I just suggest moving the deals of Norgales to the retailer deals part of the forum. That is basically what this is and would not be braking any rules persay.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

gc53 you have hit the nail on the head. I am working on a deal to set this up on a website but it isn't ready yet. Meantime I put the HO scale items on the Member Sale or Trade site because several people are having trouble receiving my emails with the lists attached. Files are too big is what it looks like. So you can now look at the complete HO list if nothing else. There's only 9 pages of HO. The N scale is the big one but I think I have a way of sending the pages where the file size won't overwhelm the computer. I'll try it tomorrow with one of my customers to see if it will work. Sorry about all the hoopla with this. I don't intend to use this forum as a store front so I'll have to figure a better way. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Pete,

I'm glad you understand my thinking and comments above. For now, I moved your offerings over to the Retailer Deals section ... a more appropriate venue, given the scope of your offerings.

Good luck,

TJ


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

It was pretty clear from the get go that he wanted to list these for sale but was trying to keep from having to pay vendor fees to the site to use it to sell. LoL That's the reason he wanted to email when everyone kept saying post it here........


Most sites any company has to pay the site owner to list stuff on the site, the amount of stuff he's listing would classify him as a vendor on most sites....

This is why he was hesitate about posting here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

norgale said:


> Meantime I put the HO scale items on the Member Sale or Trade site because several people are having trouble receiving my emails with the lists attached. Files are too big is what it looks like.


Have you considered one of the many free hosting sites? For instance, you can put unlimited photos up on PhotoBucket, then just email the links to the folks in question. It solves the large email problem and costs nothing. I have tons of eBay photos up there, why pay eBay to host them?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

XdougX your wrong about that. I didn't know that I could pay to post the lists here and didn't want to post the lists here anyway. I knew it would cause a hassle and it has so I am diligently looking for another way to disseminate the info to the members. Of course I want to do this the least expensive way. After all at these prices I only make a quarter on a lot of items and the postage ,which I pay no matter how big or small the order, will be more than that. This is just a way to get a much larger list going for all kinds of models and a place where you all can sell what you want too.
I'm retired,old,broke and getting hungry. The internet is the only place where I can get something going to get a few extra bucks,maybe,to buy groceries and gas. No I'm not destitute or living inder a bridge but that's the next step if I don't find someway to earn more money.
Now for Gunrunners suggestion I have done just that but havn't really worked Photobucket yet. I'll be working through Sunday so it will be Monday before I can straighten all this out. Meantime here is a link to my PB so you can at ;east read the HO list. There are some N scale lists mixed in and labeled HO so read the scale next to the item so you don't think your looking at HO when it' really N scale. See ya this afternoon. Pete

http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff287/norgale/Petes Hobby List 1/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

We have plenty of hard rolls in Jersey Pete.
I could send you a box.

A store on the web somehow, would be the way to go.

Then put a signature here with the link, nothing wrong with that.
Make your signature stand out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm confused, what does this mean?



> Now for Gunrunners suggestion I have done just that but havn't really worked Photobucket yet


Now much to "work", you sign up and upload your graphics. They provide a convenient popup that gives you the IMG link for the forum directly, easy as pie.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Geeze John. That's a reference to your comment just above my last post. You forget that already? I thought my memory was bad.
I know about Photobucket but I have to delete some pages that are labeled wrong and put the pages in some sort of order so you can find what you want. You'd think that posting a list of stuff for sale would be pretty simple but OOOOh No! It has to turn out to be a spectacular screw up. But I'll keep after it till I get it right. Ha! Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nothing is ever easy.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ha! Tell me about it John. Re; above post.
Ok here is the real HO link to my sale. Pete 

http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff287/norgale/Petes Hobby List 1/


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

*Petes Hobby Lists*

My lists of sale items are all posted under "Retail Deals" here on the forum. The scales that are listed are HO,N,O,On30 and G. Each scale has it's own album on Photobucket so just click on the scale your interested in and when the photobucket site comes up you will see the pages for that scale only. Click on a page and it will come up in a larger format and as somebody said on here, press ctrl and click + to enlarge the picture or press - to reduce the picture. Works great on my puter so it should work on yours too.
To order, write down the item number and the description and the price,add up the the cost of the items you want and send a check or money order to; 
Pete McGill
11401 Bonita Beach Road #76
Bonita Springs,Fl.34135

It will also help if you send me a headsup email letting me know what your ordering so I can check availability and reserve the item for you.
Check out the lists guys and see if you can save some bucks on the things you want for your layout. I appreciate everyones interest in my lists and hope to do some business with you. Pete


----------

